# Monark bicycle value



## Thonyv1974_ (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello all,  I have an opportunity to buy a non Schwinn for myself.  The seller sent me two pictures,  no chain guard for it. He asked me to make an offer on it and I'm not sure what a fair price would be. If I buy it it will be a companion bike to Sues Monark.  Not buying it with the intention of selling it.  Thanks for any advice you can offer. .
Tony 

P.S. if I buy this does anyone have a correct color chain guard. ?


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Nov 13, 2017)

Sues Monark. .


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 13, 2017)

If it was me I would try to keep the price under $200, check and see if the train light has the guts and if the horn is in the tank. If not there   that will be $100 you have to spend if you get some re-pop ones. Seat repair, tires and other miscellaneous parts might go $200 or more. Still a cool bike if you can get it for the right price.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 13, 2017)

Tony from what I've learned the past week the pedals are hard to find. So I think 200 would be a steal on the bike.


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 13, 2017)

I sold a rough Monark cycle king for $450. Mine had the the fender light, but had wrong pedals and did not have the deep fenders like this one.

this one has the light, correct pedals, deep fenders etc. and nice original paint. I would think it would be worth around 800 maybe more.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Nov 13, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> If it was me I would try to keep the price under $200, check and see if the train light has the guts and if the horn is in the tank. If not there   that will be $100 you have to spend if you get some re-pop ones. Seat repair, tires and other miscellaneous parts might go $200 or more. Still a cool bike if you can get it for the right price.



Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Nov 13, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> I sold a rough Monark cycle king for $450. Mine had the the fender light, but had wrong pedals and did not have the deep fenders like this one.
> 
> this one has the light, correct pedals, deep fenders etc. and nice original paint. I would think it would be worth around 800 maybe more.



This one has the pedals too....


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2017)

I agree with @Jay81 
Although $800 would be stretching it a bit on my opinion, it's worth considerably more than $200. Just my opinion though. Good luck with it and hope it works out for ya!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Kinda rough but if its something you want $600-650. You may wait around a while for a guard but not impossible or terribly expensive like some stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a maroon super deluxe guard in similar condition


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Nov 14, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> I have a maroon super deluxe guard in similar condition[/QUOTe
> Hopefully I get it and can use the guard. ....


----------



## vincev (Nov 15, 2017)

The condition is fair and missing the chainguard.I would offer $375.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Nov 15, 2017)

vincev said:


> The condition is fair and missing the chainguard.I would offer $375.



Thanks,  I'm hoping it will be in this range. ..


----------

